
Ask HN: Thoughts on C60? - rasengan
Does anyone here take C60?<p>If so, how has it worked out?
Any negatives?
======
cwerland
I’ve been taking it for over 6 months now. I love it! Benefits so far: more
consistent energy throughout the day, better sleep, far fewer headaches, much
less inflammation overall, much less of a hangover after a night of drinking,
better focus and concentration, better libido, better skin tone, heightened
senses, and I could go on. I have experienced no negatives. I take 1 tsp./day;
more when I’m going to be drinking, didn’t get enough sleep, or when everyone
around me is sick. I haven’t gotten sick since I started on it. We’ll see if I
make it through the cold/flu season unscathed for the first time in my life.
Cheers

~~~
rasengan
Thanks for the feedback!

------
nobbyuk
I stopped using the C60 when the C90's came out. After that I switched to
CD's.

